# Free anonymous phone support group for social phobics meeting Wednesdays



## erichouse (Mar 17, 2012)

There is a new telephone support group for people with social anxiety. It will be held on Wednesdays. 
Free Conference Call-In support For People Suffering from Social Anxiety

*Website*: www.sabootcamp.net

Social Anxiety Boot camp is a free conference, call in help, for people suffering from social anxiety.Social Anxiety Boot Camp does not rely on a "higher power" to treat our social anxiety. Social Anxiety Boot Camp is a free "hands on" experience for your social phobic needs. The creator of this program has also suffered from Social anxiety most of his life. We have found that you have to actually experience the social situations first hand, to actually gain any confidence that you can succeed. Anyone who calls in, is most likely suffering the same affliction as everyone else. This method of treatment is also referred to as "cognitive therapy". The way social anxiety boot camp works is simple. Before each meeting, the administrator will assign a theme for the call. Each caller should receive a fictional character from the main page. This character will have a job title following the theme of the conference. Such as, if the theme is College you may be assigned the role as a professor. You character will come with personality traits, hobbies, and such. You do not have to follow these traits, but the point of this is to give you the opportunity to anonymously practice your social skills with each other. Don't worry if your nervous, I can assure you everyone will be.

*Website*: www.sabootcamp.net

*Phone Number*: Can be found on the website.

*Access Code*: Can be found on the website.

*When we meet*: Wednesday, 4pm Pacific Time 
5PM Mountain Time 
6PM Central Time 
7PM Eastern Time


----------



## erichouse (Mar 17, 2012)

This will be our first meeting tomorrow, so I hope many will attend!


----------

